# What does '777 Contributor' mean?



## vontetzianos (May 26, 2009)

Does it mean you've contributed financially, gain significant reputation, help out the forum in other ways? What does that actually mean when I see it on some members' profile?


----------



## DDDorian (May 26, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> Does it mean you've *contributed financially*, gain significant reputation, help out the forum in other ways? What does that actually mean when I see it on some members' profile?



That's your answer right there

You can choose to contribute by clicking this link and following the instructions (in case it doesn't work for whatever reason, you can find it on the left-hand column on the User Control Panel page, towards the bottom).

The link that describes what perks you get for each contribution level has disappeared, but being a contributor lets you double-post, gives you a basic imagehost here on the forums, a bigger PM inbox, lets you use animated GIFs as avatars, stuff like that. Nothing groundbreaking, but it doesn't cost much, and every cent you donate goes towards new Ed Roman pinatas for the modcave


----------



## vontetzianos (May 26, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> That's your answer right there
> 
> You can choose to contribute by clicking this link and following the instructions (in case it doesn't work for whatever reason, you can find it on the left-hand column on the User Control Panel page, towards the bottom).
> 
> The link that describes what perks you get for each contribution level has disappeared, but being a contributor lets you double-post, gives you a basic imagehost here on the forums, a bigger PM inbox, lets you use animated GIFs as avatars, stuff like that. Nothing groundbreaking, but it doesn't cost much, and every cent you donate goes towards new Ed Roman pinatas for the modcave


 


Thanks for the info. That clears it up.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> every cent you donate goes towards new Ed Roman pinatas for the modcave



i'd have contributed months ago had i known that.


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2009)

I've been here long enough, I better get some swings at that thing.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

so how do you get the forum MVP status? is that also a result of financial contribution? or is that just a result of being awesome?


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> or is that just a result of being awesome?



Mainly that.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

nice... teach me to be like you.


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2009)

Learn the ways you must.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

Learn the ways I shall.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 26, 2009)

Rick gets it because he knows Dino, which in sevenstring land means instant hero status... 



vontetzianos said:


> Does it mean you've contributed financially, gain significant reputation, help out the forum in other ways? What does that actually mean when I see it on some members' profile?



It's from being smexy...


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Rick gets it because he knows Dino, which in sevenstring land means instant hero status...



Why, thank you for that.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 26, 2009)

Rick said:


> Why, thank you for that.



Just messing with you, dude.


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2009)

A little ego boost never hurt anyone.


----------



## Harry (May 27, 2009)

When I payed for contributor status my PM box increased to 1500 messages, pretty nifty.


----------

